# Speakers Speakers Speakers



## WeatherMan

Hey guys.

You may remember my last post on this. ( No not the one from 5 minutes ago)

This ones a bit different, My choice range is more limited this time, Max budget is $220.

Im looking at a 2.1 Setup, maybe 5.1 if someone can find something that REALLY Persuades me  

Ive heard the Logitech in person, but the songs being played instore didnt really give me the best chance to see what the speakers can do.

Here are what Im looking at

Acoustic Energy Aego M 2.1 Speakers
Review: http://www.trustedreviews.com/multimedia/review/2006/05/17/Acoustic-Energy-Aego-M-Speakers/p1

Logitech Z-2300 2.1 Speakers
Review: http://urbansemiotic.com/2006/01/08/logitech-z-2300-21-thx-certified-sound-system-review/

Altec Lansing Black MX5021 Hi End 2.1
Review: http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/mx5021/
Not to keen on the Altec's but I'd like your opinions

Ive also been looking at the Klipsch but I cant seem to find anywhere that has some in stock.

Theres a poll up top, please Vote.

I think I know what the outcome of this poll is going to be already 

If anyone has any of these speakers could you please give your comments about them 

Any other speaker Suggestions for the price?

Thanks!


----------



## WeatherMan

Bump


----------



## daisymtc

Klipsch ProMedia GMX A-2.1 3-Piece Speaker System 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000062VUO/shoppingco0a3-21/ref=nosim

According to reviews, this Kipsch is not good anyway.

I choose Acoustic Energy Aego M instead of Z-2300 since I personally like the sound crisp and clear than heavy bass and high output.


----------



## salman

Hey man i know these are about £20 over your budget but I'm gonna recommend them anyway because they sound so good: http://www.microdirect.co.uk/(6452)Altec-Lansing-FX6021-21-InConcert-Speaker.aspx


----------



## HumanMage

I voted for the Logitech speakers. I have a set of speakers from them I bought over 4 years ago, and they still work amazingly. Although there are a little too many wires around. I have since gave those to my family's computer and I use my 520 watt stereo for my speakers haha.

But still...Logitech FTW


----------



## Sir Travis D

Logitech because they sound great for me.


----------



## G25r8cer

None of those are that great but, I voted Logitech as they are a great Speaker making company. Their sound systems are top notch.  I would save up and go for the Z-5500 though. Thats what I plan on getting.


----------



## WeatherMan

Looks like the threads going the way I thought it would.

I would get a 5.1 Kit if i was gaming, But im not anymore (rig in sig has been sold) my primary purpose is Music.
I would sway to 5.1 if i found something that I thought was outstanding, but the Z5500's dont really pull me, ive been looking at an used Ageo T system which I can pick up for £475, but I cant really wait that long. 

Im more pushed towards the AE Ageo M speakers, and now have £150.

But I can't make my mind up, I love the AE's, the company is moer of a HiFi company, and Ive heard many great reviews from the M's, reccomendations over the Z2300's, but I can't really decide, because I've seen the Logitech in person, and they did sound pretty nice.

I hate decisions!

I do have untill monday night to order tho 

Would consider the Altec's (higher Priced ones, but im not too keen on the Sub driver size, not too sure how deep that bass is gonna go, Wouldnt like to spend over 100 on speakers to still get distortion at 'average' volumes, beacuse of the woofer size.

Any other Reccomendations?

Or perhaps some persuasion to go one way over the other

http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews98567.html


----------



## WeatherMan

Well these arrived, and im absolutley jobsmacked.

For the price I don't think I could of gone better, maybe Klipsch.

Build Quality is undescribable, Sound way better than the Z2300's that I sampled.

Comes with a real wood Sub, Cast alloy Sattelites, proper terminals, high quality cabling, with proper lenghts. Sound is unbelievably crisp, bass is deep and theres no distortion at all that I have come accross next, thanks to the woofer build and oval driver.

I recommend anyone willing to part with the cash to pick up a pair.

The company AE in itself is a HiFi company, and it shows through with this unit, there UK based and been in the business for a while.

The kit also comes with Multiple audio jacks for various connectivity.

If anyone is thinking of buying some Z2300's id say seriously consider these as an alternative. You'll notice the difference.

Look at the reviews and buyer comments you'll see what Im talking about 

Im glad I chose these now 

Forgot to say, theres also a center speaker connection on the back for people who want it. This kit is ideal for music. Don't bother with 2.1 if you're looking for speakers for movies / gaming.


----------



## cohen

Logitech all the way!


----------



## WeatherMan

Each to their own


----------



## cohen

For 5.1 logitech is good and 5.1 is really good!!!! I use it and love it,

the best song i that i like to listen to and uses all the 5.1 sound is this one


----------



## daisymtc

Bootup05 said:


> Well these arrived, and im absolutley jobsmacked.
> 
> For the price I don't think I could of gone better, maybe Klipsch.
> 
> Build Quality is undescribable, Sound way better than the Z2300's that I sampled.
> 
> Comes with a real wood Sub, Cast alloy Sattelites, proper terminals, high quality cabling, with proper lenghts. Sound is unbelievably crisp, bass is deep and theres no distortion at all that I have come accross next, thanks to the woofer build and oval driver.
> 
> I recommend anyone willing to part with the cash to pick up a pair.
> 
> The company AE in itself is a HiFi company, and it shows through with this unit, there UK based and been in the business for a while.
> 
> The kit also comes with Multiple audio jacks for various connectivity.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of buying some Z2300's id say seriously consider these as an alternative. You'll notice the difference.
> 
> Look at the reviews and buyer comments you'll see what Im talking about
> 
> Im glad I chose these now
> 
> Forgot to say, theres also a center speaker connection on the back for people who want it. This kit is ideal for music. Don't bother with 2.1 if you're looking for speakers for movies / gaming.



This forum is dominant with US ppl. I am not sure if AE available in US, that's why Logitech win. 
Also, lots of ppl like heavy bass instead. I did try out AE Ageo M, Bose and logitech z-2300 recently. AE Ageo M is good.


----------



## Quick69GTO

I never listened to the AE's but I did audition Bose, Logitech, and others.
I ended up mixing the Z-2300 sub with a set of Klipsch Pro-Media 2.1 sats.
I'm very happy with the setup.


----------

